# Living in Sharjah?



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Hi, Recently arrived in Dubai and having spent over a week of orientation and sussing out property,areas etc. I wanted to ask the board whether they know of any issues over living in Sharjah and sending kids to school in Dubai. Or alternatively whether there are any good schools in Sharjah?

When I originally asked in the office I work at near Jebel Ali, after a sharp intake of breath people were very dismissive. However after visiting a friends place in Sharjah last week I was very impressed with the level of accommodation for the money and think the travelling would be worth it. I have been travelling to Jebel Ali from Mirdiff and it has been taking about 45 minutes using the new Outer Dubai Bypass (E611).

Any input would be welcome.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

JunFan said:


> Hi, Recently arrived in Dubai and having spent over a week of orientation and sussing out property,areas etc. I wanted to ask the board whether they know of any issues over living in Sharjah and sending kids to school in Dubai. Or alternatively whether there are any good schools in Sharjah?
> 
> When I originally asked in the office I work at near Jebel Ali, after a sharp intake of breath people were very dismissive. However after visiting a friends place in Sharjah last week I was very impressed with the level of accommodation for the money and think the travelling would be worth it. I have been travelling to Jebel Ali from Mirdiff and it has been taking about 45 minutes using the new Outer Dubai Bypass (E611).
> 
> Any input would be welcome.


To be honest, if you will need to live right near the border of Sharjah/Dubai if you want to travel daily for work, or if the kids are going to travel to school there.

We are moving to Sharjah this week, but will be closer to the Ajman border.

Some of the more popular schools in Sharjah are 
*International School of Choueifat www.ascshj.net
*Victoria English School Victoria English School, Sharjah, UAE
*Sharjah English School Sharjah English School - Established in 1974
*Australian International School Australian International School
*Victorian International School Sharjah Victoria International School of Sharjah


Yes, you do get a lot more for your money housing wise, but traffic in Sharjah can be a nightmare.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Travelling from Sharjah to Jebel Ali each day would be a nightmare. Don't do it. Your colleagues are right. Getting out of Sharjah to Dubai in the morning and the opposite in the evening is nothing but a solid traffic jam.

Sharjah is much more restrictive than Dubai. No alcohol, so little nightlife, more conservative. There are reasons why it is cheaper there! The schools in Dubai are much more Western curriculum orientated.

Very few people would choose to live in Sharjah rather than Dubai. 
-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

My ex collegue lives in Sharjah, we worked together in Jebel Ali; his daily commute was 2 hours each way if there were no accidents!!

Cheap isn't always best, what you're saving in accomodation costs, you'll certainly pay out in fuel (cheap I know but you'll be constantly filling up) and wear and tear on your vehicle. Quality time with your children is another factor to consider.

Good luck!


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I'd heard that the travelling was bad but thought this was predominantly on the SZR. The Outer Dubai ring road (I believe -though not tried yet) runs to Sharjah as well as the Emirates Road. The difference in price is too great to ignore, it goes against the grain to pay the exorbitant rents being asked for in Dubai. I'm not overly worried about it being a dry state, as I'm not that fussed about drinking. Luckily my company provides an all expensed vehicle so that's not a worry either. 

I may try the journey a few times though to suss it out.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

People do it...

We chose Sharjah for many reasons...a big one was, that prices in Dubai are ridiculous.
We are in a great size villa in Jebel Ali at the moment, and the rental price has been excellent over the years.
A move to Sharjah, means we can still afford a good size villa, for a little more than what we paid here . ( to stay in Dubai, would mean paying at least 3 times what we are now...no thanks)

We are looking forward to the move, though sad to leave JA.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

If travel is covered, great news!! My collegue used the Dubai Bypass Road (as I also did from Internatinal City) as it avoided the problems on the Emirates Road. Problem is, I think everyone else discovered this route as it's become busier over the past few months!! LOL

I agree, the rents in Dubai are daylight robbery!! Good luck with your move, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi All,
can anyone tell me where is this Bypass Road, I haven't heard of it! Terrible I know ;-)


----------



## v8chris (Jul 26, 2008)

if im coming from Jebel Ali, Sharjah will be a big NO for me... unless i have a van equiped with HD tv's, PS3 & tons of snacks.... a good soft pillow will also help during the traffic...


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Know what you mean V8Chris, came back on E311 last night and traffic going into Sharjah was bumper to bumper! But it was peak time.

I've got a mate with a pilots licence though 

I've a real dilemma 'cos it goes against the grain to get 'stiffed' on rent in Dubai.... I hate getting ripped off!


----------

